# One way window film?



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

we used this on a house. went on very easy, i thought looked good, but then again a man's definition of tacky and a womans are seldom the same...

http://www.gilafilms.com/Residential/window-film-mirror.htm


----------

